# BBC Lincolnshire Discover Nature Weekend



## Andy_Ro (Sep 26, 2009)

Hi, I'm organising this weekend event, and there are still a few places left.

It's a weekend of nature related fun for all ages at a farm near Lincoln, with Lincolnshrie Wildlife Trust and the RSPB helping to run acticvities. Water, chemical disposal and toilets available. All EHUs are now booked up. Firm, level, grass site - minimal chance of muddy surface.

Details here: http://news.bbc.co.uk/local/lincolnshire/hi/people_and_places/nature/newsid_8425000/8425297.stm


----------

